# Bunnings wood cutting.



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey,
Need to know whether its worth getting my wood cut at bunnings, because it wont fit in the car unless it gets cut there. And also, how much is it to get about 2 cuts done?
Cheers.


----------



## scorps (Jul 9, 2008)

its not expensive but usually before they cut they tell you it will probably be off by a few mm's.


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Haha, thats re-assuring then scorps.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 9, 2008)

you may be lucky to get a decent cut , but i dont like your chances ...
go to mrPly or a proper timber yard ..


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 9, 2008)

*some one made a dumb post with my account why i was not looking (colt 08*

 would not cost much its like 3 bucks to get a big sheet cut i think?


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 9, 2008)

i got mine from bunnings only cos a mate works there and it came up a treat look at my started threads at my big girls enclosure its 1800 h 1200 w and 600 d


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 9, 2008)

i think they normally charge 50 cents per cut maybe more


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey dazza, how much was it to get it all cut?


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh fair enough then, thanks for that.


----------



## largeheaded1 (Jul 9, 2008)

yea something like the first 2 cuts are free then 50c after that...hardly anything but it isnt always on the mark...


----------



## Vicmorrow (Jul 9, 2008)

Have had heaps of melamine cut (three enclosres) at bunnings and they are yet to charge me.
If you are charged I think the standard is first one or two cuts free then a $1 each, for rest.


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it fixable if it is like 5mm off or something?


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 9, 2008)

hey Dan it cost me $69.20 all up just over a year ago but thats mates rates


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 9, 2008)

i got wood cut at the matraville one (only two cuts so a freeie) and it was spot on


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dam, i wont the mates rates. Im making a 4x4x2ft enclosure for one of my coastals, and i went there the other day and adding up all the wood, it will cost about $45.


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 9, 2008)

hey dan i just built a 1200 w by 1100 h by 600 deep cage for my sons enclosure and the timber and glass cost me nothing just had to buy screws,edging,glass tracks,flouro fitting,and the light cages and thermostat and cost approx $100 to $120 to build check out pics in general herps


----------



## lizzy_reptile (Jul 9, 2008)

Well last week i had bunnings cut some melamine for me. It came out pretty crap to be honest. It was badly chipped and wasnt any where near accurate. I ended up buying some pine and made one that looks alot better than melamine.


----------



## richardsc (Jul 9, 2008)

another tip dan,alot of timber yards sell the same wood as bunnings for a lot less money to,so its good to shop around


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

The only hardware stores i know around here are Mitre 10, Bunnings and that dog one, the one on the T.V ad with the two dogs. lol.


----------



## WombleHerp (Jul 9, 2008)

I work at bunnings and i can tell you it depends on who you get, and how long they have been there, and how long they have been cutting for 
like at ours there are some dodgys, but some that have been doing it for years.


Natles


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

What other stores have people experienced are cheaper?
thanks nat.


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 9, 2008)

I have only ever done it once, thought it easier to get them to do it. Never again, it was way out and useless to me.


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, I have my trailer back now, so I can pick up the wood now. But if anyone can tell me some cheaper places in Vic/Melbourne, i'll go there then.


----------



## slip_phreak (Jul 9, 2008)

Dan look up a chain called "Mr ply and wood" they are in NSW but im not sure about interstate.. or even try your local cabinet makers / joinery guys.. they'll be more than happy to cut to size and it wont cost you as much plus it'll all be cut properly and u can even get ur edging done aswell.


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for that slip_phreal, but I just looked on there website and they said they were only in NSW and Queensland.


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 9, 2008)

for sheets its free for the first cut and its a dolar per cut after that.
if you want it cut perfectally go in between 9 and 5 and you will most probably get a cabinet maker or carpenter aka someone who knows what there doing.
out of these hours you will end up with a less experianced shift filler / other department worker


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr Ply and Wood , a furniture / cabinet maker , kitchen mobs , or any ply wood store would be better than bunnings .....to cut melamine you need a decent table saw with a scribe blade so it does not chip .


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 10, 2008)

hey dan i ordered some melamine yesterday because you got me thinking again that i will build my coastal girl a new enclosure to sit on top of my sons enclosure .it will be 1200 h by 1200 w 600 d and it cost $76 timber and cut perfect with no chips


----------



## Manie (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought 4 sheets of 2400 x 1200 yesterday. Cost $33 a sheet and they cut them all to the exact size, that cost $10 extra. Very happy with it, its for a 4 bank enclosure 2m x 1.2m x .6m looking for cheap glass now...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jul 10, 2008)

Go to mr ply & wood, they cut up four lots of 4x2x2 enclosures for me, can't remember exact cost but was under $200. i think each enclosure was about $180 to build incl glass. And all the panels lined up perfectly.

Bunnings however cut the wood for my hatchy rack and i ended up having to trim it up to make it work, some cuts up to 8 mm short.


----------



## buttss66 (Jul 10, 2008)

i've always gone to mitre10 and the cuts are perfect. Maybe cos they use a wall saw. There are always tradies in there picking up orders so that suggests to me that they know what they are doing. Surely bunnings would have to refund your money if they get it wrong?


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 10, 2008)

So, if i go now i should get i perfect cut then? I would usually go to Mitre 10 but found the wood i wont is cheaper at Bunnings.


----------



## cam73 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have not read the other responses, so apologies if i'm just repeating stuff.
Getting wood/melamine cut at bunnings is, in my experience, more trouble than it's worth. It can cost you a lot of time trying to work with wood that had not been accurately cut, especially if u don't have the tools to adjust for it when you start building. 

At bunnings it is very dependent on the individual who's doing the cutting, & what their care factor is. So you may be lucky & get decent cuts.

I think bunnings usually hire out trailers pretty cheap, so maybe best to cart it home & cut it up there.

Good luck,
Campbell.


----------



## justbrad (Jul 10, 2008)

i just got sum melamine from bunnings morayfield last week. cost $45 for 3x1200x595x16 with a backing sheet to fit...cut it myself, but did buy a drop saw while i was there too!!!


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey dazza, how did it cost like $70-80 for all the wood for the 4x4x2ft enclosure? I just got mine, all cut ect and it cost $49.


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah I sould of got my wood cut at bunnings. Doing it yourself is a bad idea unless you kniow what you are doing lol.


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 11, 2008)

hey dan 19 i went to melboard in hallam s/e suburbs and it has no chips at all $76 for 7 pieces all i have to do is edge 5 sides and thats it


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah my pieces are great, havnt seen any chips, but i have the iron on edging so im going to put it on once its finished. Make sure to post pics when your finished, i will.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

ow much is edging roughly and where i get


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 11, 2008)

put the edging on first dan it is easier


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

please i need some as im making a 5bank enclosure with devider and need edging


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok then, i'll do that tommorow. For my wood, i just got a 2.4m by 60cm and got them to cut it in half, then got a full size sheet, 2.4 by 1.2 and got them to cut it in half, and then one side cut in half again, so i now have a 4ft square back, and 4 4ft by 2ft smaller sheets. And i should say that all the cuts are good and the 4ft by 2ft's are all the exact same size.


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

colt08 said:


> please i need some as im making a 5bank enclosure with devider and need edging


 
Ask in your own thread, this is mine. Lol.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

just asking


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 11, 2008)

have you built an enclosure b4 ?edge all sides that need edging then trim edges with a file and you should get a perfect finish and post pics on enclosure when finished have fun


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah its great, i can hardly wait. Lol.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

i sure will my dads friends helping me ex carpenter thingy balcony maker anyways dan hope your enclosure wroks out and i didnt mean to steal your thread


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 11, 2008)

i know what you mean i am starting mine tomorrow


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

colt08 said:


> i sure will my dads friends helping me ex carpenter thingy balcony maker anyways dan hope your enclosure wroks out and i didnt mean to steal your thread


 
Haha, i was kinda joking, you get it from Bunnings, Mitre 10, any Hardware will do.
Yeah dazza, i think im going to start mine Saturday.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

im starting mine tuesday payday goin geebung get my wood all cut and everything for $160


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 11, 2008)

is that the dole pay lmao


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

all i needs glass and the glass sliders are they expensive


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

dazza74 said:


> is that the dole pay lmao


 
Lol, so true.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

i work
i may be 16 but im not lazy got a job
i work at hogs breath


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

im to young for the dole


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

colt08 said:


> i work
> i may be 16 but im not lazy got a job
> i work at hogs breath


 
Lol, hogs breath, whats that? It sounds like something from Harry Potter.


----------



## dazza74 (Jul 11, 2008)

$18 for the glass tracks at bunnings and depends on how big the glass has to be but i get my glass for free lol


----------



## colt08 (Jul 11, 2008)

same
and hogs breaths a restaurant for those who dont know look on google


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 11, 2008)

Then look on google all your stupid questions. It would have been so much easier looking up where to get iron on edges on google.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 11, 2008)

bunnings are norm off by a bit, but thats only because their asaw blades are so wide. just ask them to cut it a few mm bigger.


----------

